# 2012 GT GTR Series 5 - Good foray into Road Cycling?



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

I'v been scouring ebay and craigslist for a used Road bike for about 2 weeks now, but the more I look at bikes and go and see them in person, the more I think I might as well just get a brand new bike, with a warranty, and no prior owner who may or may not be lying about the condition/wear. 

So far I've looked at two craigslist bikes in person...

Raleigh Supercourse road bike

and

Road Racing Bike - 2002 Giant OCR 1

Both are a good fit, both probably need new tires. Is one or both of these such a good deal that I should just get it, based on the frame/parts set?

If not, the bike i'm looking at new is a 2012 GT GTR Series 5. Thanks for all the help and advice in advance!

Save up to 60% off GT Road Bikes, GTR Series 5 road specific road bikes


----------



## bharder286 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was in the same situation about a week ago, craigslist seemed like the best option at first but once I really started looking I wasn't so sure. I ended up paying a little more for a bike from performance that came with lifetime adjustments and there awesome "if you don't like it we'll take it back" policy. Right now its on order and I'm still trying to decide if I like the model I ordered or the next step up better. So for me it came down to the fact I wasn't sure what I was looking at with used bikes and with my little knowledge on road bikes I figured it made more since to buy from a shop. Hope this helps!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I have an '11 GTR Series 2. I believe it's the same frame as the S5 with upgraded gruppo (SRAM Apex)

I like the bike a lot. The only changes I've made is new seat (Selle An-Atomica), a cassette change and replacing the 23mm tires with 25s.

I did a metric century on Sunday and it performed flawlessly - which is more than could be said for it's rider .

That said, the bike you referenced over at BD, has a lot of lower-end componentry and only 16 speeds. This may or may not suit your needs. If you intend to get serious about road cycling a better bike might be better suited to your needs.

The two Craigslist bikes are better machines.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Gdesmitarch said:


> I'v been scouring ebay and craigslist for a used Road bike for about 2 weeks now, but the more I look at bikes and go and see them in person, the more I think I might as well just get a brand new bike, with a warranty, and no prior owner who may or may not be lying about the condition/wear.


You can find great deals on craigslist. But it takes patience, knowledge, and research.



> Is one or both of these such a good deal that I should just get it, based on the frame/parts set?


No. 


> Raleigh Supercourse road bike


This is a decent bike. $500 is a better price assuming it's in good condition. 


> Road Racing Bike - 2002 Giant OCR 1


 WAY too expensive. 10yrs old. Owner claims it's never been used, if true, I still wouldn't spend more than $200-$250 on it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you realize the two bikes you're looking at are two considerably different sizes?

The Raleigh is claimed a 47/48 and the Giant is presumably a 55...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

GT is an underrated brand, and IMO under-priced for what you get (or, maybe the more well known brands are over-priced). The GTR series have good quality frames, made in Taiwan and not the PRC.

And with an 8 speed group, having used both, I'd take Microshift over 2300 any day.


----------



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> Do you realize the two bikes you're looking at are two considerably different sizes?
> 
> The Raleigh is claimed a 47/48 and the Giant is presumably a 55...


Yea I noticed the Raleigh said it was a 47-48, but he listed that in inches. I emailed him and he measured the actual top bar length and stand-over and they were 54cm and 31.5" respectively. He said he didn't know where the 47/48 came from when he wrote the craigslist post.

That being said, I think that I'll probably end up getting the GT, simply because its brand new, has a 5 year warranty, and all the reviews I've read said they ended up getting better wheels after owning one for about a year and then it rivaled the $2000 bikes. It only weighs in at 21.5 lbs sans pedals out of the box.


----------



## jonathan001 (Jun 1, 2012)

my advice buy new. i was looking at used bikes, but ended up buying new. i have not regretted it at all, i got the right size bike and a good fitment. The fit is a big deal, the wrong fit and you will end up quitting cycling


----------



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

jonathan001 said:


> my advice buy new. i was looking at used bikes, but ended up buying new. i have not regretted it at all, i got the right size bike and a good fitment. The fit is a big deal, the wrong fit and you will end up quitting cycling


Yea. I'm waiting until the end of the week for a check to clear and then I'm going to order the GT. 

Does anyone here have a recommendation on the best place to get it properly fitted, REI, Perf. Bikes, or BGI? 

I live in the Indianapolis Area and surprisingly, we don't have a lot of non-franchised LBS's....


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Gdesmitarch said:


> Yea. I'm waiting until the end of the week for a check to clear and then I'm going to order the GT.
> 
> Does anyone here have a recommendation on the best place to get it properly fitted, REI, Perf. Bikes, or BGI?
> 
> I live in the Indianapolis Area and surprisingly, we don't have a lot of non-franchised LBS's....


performance sells GTs. The techs should know the bike wellenough to inspect and fit the bike.

Expect to pay shop rates for that service. You may have to wait for them to get to your needs. Customers who bought bikes from them will get preferred treatment.


----------



## omega fatty acid (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Gdesmitarch - I too was in the same boat. After I've seen the bikes from Pedal Universe, going to people who did not show up. You're better off buying from a bike shop - where you don't have to worry whether the frame or rim is crack or there is something wrong when shifting. Buy new - or buy last years model.


----------



## slowkoop (Aug 18, 2012)

Gdesmitarch said:


> Yea. I'm waiting until the end of the week for a check to clear and then I'm going to order the GT.
> 
> Does anyone here have a recommendation on the best place to get it properly fitted, REI, Perf. Bikes, or BGI?
> 
> I live in the Indianapolis Area and surprisingly, we don't have a lot of non-franchised LBS's....


I just ordered a 5.0 from ebay. It took about 3 days for it to come in. the company was based out of texas. the bike seems to be pretty good quality for $500 even.


----------



## GTRDavid (Aug 27, 2012)

*Gtr*

I'm very new to road cycling, and I was in the same boat, and had gotten burnt on an online bike purchase in the past ( mtb wont name the site) but I opted to buy again online the GTR for 500, and it was a great deal. Cost me an additional 150 between getting it tuned, replacing the crappy Schwallbe tires with Michelin Lithion 2's and Shimano SPD's. 

Some reasons why i chose this bike over a Masi at EMS
1.micro-shifters are more ergonomic then tiagra shifters which are imho entirely counter-intuative.

2.very light bike 21.5 lbs with carbon fork, for 500 bucks

3. replacing the group would be easy, and I'd have a great bike 

4. I do not see any difference between a 300 dollar Ultegra brake and a 50 dollar brake, Its not like with mtbing where a hydraulic disc is far superior to a mechanical disk brake for downhills.

My only complaint with these bikes is the sizing is confusing, I got a large ( roughly 57cm) and the stem is too long for me ( 6ft 190lbs) I bought a 80mm stem, and some risers to raise the bars up. 

Anyone else who has the bike like the seat? Im getting uncomfortable with the seat, even with good Pearl Izumi shorts...

I think seat then group set will be next upgrade.

David


----------



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

GTR David,


So far i've been really impressed with my GTR. I've been putting about 50miles on it a week for the last two months and haven't had a single issue.

My friend gave me some Shimano SPD pedals that he wasn't using and that will be the first upgrade I do. I have a pair of shoes on order. For $500, haven't seen a better bike at a shop for under $1000. 

The shifters are so much better then the Tiagra shifters. I haven't had an issues with the seat so far, but I haven't gone over 20 miles in one ride.

If I were you, the first upgrade I'd do would be the wheels. They are the weakest link on the bike IMO. At just uder 8lbs. by themselves, there are great upgrade choices for $250-$350 that will halve that. Big difference in spin up speed, and you'll notice it.

Enjoy, I know I am!


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had 2011 Series 4 since April. Great bike and so far problem-free (knock on wood.) Wheels may be heavy, but the roads I ride around here are in such poor condition that a set of lighter wheels would go out of true after every other ride. These are still fine after about 500 miles on the bike (I know, I should ride more).

Ps. There was plastic rim tape inside my wheels that got pushed into the rim and caused my tube to pop twice. My lbs replaced it with rim tape and it's been good since. You may want to check that out if/when you get a flat.


----------



## dawknezz (Aug 31, 2012)

bharder286 said:


> I was in the same situation about a week ago, craigslist seemed like the best option at first but once I really started looking I wasn't so sure. I ended up paying a little more for a bike from performance that came with lifetime adjustments and there awesome "if you don't like it we'll take it back" policy. Right now its on order and I'm still trying to decide if I like the model I ordered or the next step up better. So for me it came down to the fact I wasn't sure what I was looking at with used bikes and with my little knowledge on road bikes I figured it made more since to buy from a shop. Hope this helps!


Used bikes tend to be the best deals, but LBS sometimes offer good deals and assurance you'll have a warranty and quality adjustments. It would depend on the deal on a used bike and condition.


----------



## GTRDavid (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thanks guys/gals*

So quick update to my bike, I bought some new tape Planet Bike Cork+ Gel in Red, and re-wrapped the bars, much better then the white which seemed to be a dirt magnet and not so grippy. I also order a set of Neuvation M28x Aero rims. I replaced the tires with Michelin Lithion 2's, bought a sigman B1900 computer, and a under the seat pack with Co2 inflater tube, and plastic tire tools. I'm going to upgrade the groupset next to Sram Rival or similar and the heavy Gosamer FSA crankset with something else lighter. I bought a nice pair of bike shorts Pearl Izumi, and that has helped along with repositioning the seat ( first making it level, then sliding it forward on the rails) I still believe I need a shorter stem, but I will take the bike for a fitting ( 50 bucks) to be sure first. I'm going to ride my first 20 mile gorup ride this weekend! 

Wish me luck!
Take care!
David


----------



## reflexr (Sep 24, 2012)

I just bought a GTR Series 3, and will post pics and experience when it gets here. I am very excited, I got the XXL as I'm 6'3, and sort of a clydesdale at 205, and this is my first non steel bike in 30 years of riding!


----------

